# Italy - Dr. Riccardo Polosa reversed vape shops lockdown



## Hooked (23/3/20)

The 3-week lockdown announced tonight is the best action which I have ever seen from the SA government. It's the only way to contain the spread of the Corona virus.

People will be allowed to go to the pharmacy and supermarket. That means that smokers will still be able to buy cigarettes. However, vape shops will be closed. If vapers run out of juice or coils, they will be unable to vape - and 3 weeks is a long time. Vapers who have recently given up smoking, will probably just go back to the stinkies.

Italy had the same problem, but Dr. Riccardo Polosa, a world-renowned scientist and researcher on vaping and tobacco harm reduction" was able to persuade the government to allow vape shops to be open. https://filtermag.org/italy-vaping-coronavirus/

What do you think? Should vape shops be allowed to remain open?


----------



## mad_hatter (23/3/20)

Vaping isn't essential,so no. 

Sent from my HD1901 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Jengz (23/3/20)

Nope! As an avid vaper I feel that its just an additional unnecessary risk that cannot be justified, I dont and will never believe that vaping is essential. My vote is no even though I will probably feel differently if i run out of supplies, while I am sane, I have to say no.

Checkers and pick n pay etc stock twisp products for those who are really struggling and dont have enoigh supplies.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Chickenstrip (24/3/20)

Sorry but it's definitely a no from me.

Vet.
Pharmacy.
Dr.
Hospital.
Supermarket.

If it's not essential to life. It's not essential.

That being said, I don't see why courier companies shouldn't be allowed to operate provided they dress up their employees in hazmat suits. Then they could keep everything open if run online.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## Adephi (24/3/20)

Its a difficult one.

Supermarkets are open. So if the nic withdrawal hits its very easy to opt for the stinkies.

But we need only the bare essentials open right now.

This virus is going to expose every single shortcoming in the world. And vaping in the big retail world is one of them. Our products should have been on the shelves by now instead of the big stinkie brands.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## stevie g (24/3/20)

https://russia-insider.com/en/coron...y-many-others-we-dont-make-fuss-about/ri28444

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1 | Dislike 2 | Disagree 3


----------



## stevie g (24/3/20)

Load of crap this entire scenario. 

Way to make the sheeples panic.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Dislike 5 | Disagree 3


----------



## Chickenstrip (24/3/20)

stevie g said:


> Load of crap this entire scenario.
> 
> Way to make the sheeples panic.



It's not you that suffers from getting sick and exponentially exposing others. It's the elderly that you leave in your wake. It's the weak that pay the price.


If you'd prefer not to educate yourself, that's up to you. But I'd rather be a "sheeple" than directly contribute to the death of someone's father or grandmother.

Do you realise that doctors have to say no to giving an ICU bed to people over the age of 65?

Reactions: Agree 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (24/3/20)

Chickenstrip said:


> It's not you that suffers from getting sick and exponentially exposing others. It's the elderly that you leave in your wake. It's the weak that pay the price.
> 
> 
> If you'd prefer not to educate yourself, that's up to you. But I'd rather be a "sheeple" than directly contribute to the death of someone's father or grandmother.
> ...


I am keeping as quiet as possible, i did write a post but didn't pull the trigger on it for risk of being banned from the forum, @stevie g obviously is just one selfish individual and talking about banning there's a line and if i ran this forum he would be gone, i feel that strongly and it's two threads he's posted his crap on!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (24/3/20)

I casted my vote and yet again on this forum for a poll the voting doesn't represent the comments, some selfish people but don't let themselves be known, problem is if vape shops get exemption then others will make a case for something else and before you know it everything's open and it all becomes a farse!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Timwis (24/3/20)

I will admit though not an issue in the UK as only supermarkets and pharmacies open but they both sell e-liquid and vaping devices, in fact a vape shop is the last place i would buy any vaping products from, so expensive and most of the staff know very little if anything about what they are selling!

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## BubiSparks (24/3/20)

stevie g said:


> Load of crap this entire scenario.
> 
> Way to make the sheeples panic.



@stevie g - So why post it then???? This is clearly a fake news/conspiracy theory website. The fact that you even know it exists sends your credibility down the toilet. *TROLL ALERT!!!*

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (24/3/20)

Does Supermarkets not sell Vape juice? Sure I seen juice at our Spar

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (24/3/20)

stevie g said:


> Load of crap this entire scenario.
> 
> Way to make the sheeples panic.



My Parents taught me that if you have nothing good to say, you keep your mouth shut, so I'm going to do just that regarding this post... 

Vape shops are non-essential (People may feel it is, but in the greater scope of thing, it is not). If they start making exceptions for one, it is not going to take long for a lot of other exceptions and then the whole exercise is pointless and wasted.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (24/3/20)

Jengz said:


> Nope! As an avid vaper I feel that its just an additional unnecessary risk that cannot be justified, I dont and will never believe that vaping is essential. My vote is no even though I will probably feel differently if i run out of supplies, while I am sane, I have to say no.
> 
> Checkers and pick n pay etc stock twisp products for those who are really struggling and dont have enoigh supplies.



They do? Didn't know that as we don't have Checkers/Pnp here


----------



## Hooked (24/3/20)

stevie g said:


> Load of crap this entire scenario.
> 
> Way to make the sheeples panic.



Better get yourself tested ASAP - diarrhoea is sometimes one of the symptoms.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## alex1501 (24/3/20)

Necessary or not aside, how exactly is Dischem in Cresta, with all of their employees and 50-150 customers (lot of them sick) at any given moment, safer for me than Vape King Northcliff with 2-3 employees and *maybe* 1-2 customers?
The same goes for Checkers or Pick n Pay in Cresta with all of the people standing in line and waiting to pay.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (24/3/20)

I see I'm one of the few who have said that vape shops should be kept open. 

My reasoning: Some vapers would revert to stinkies which is the last thing anyone should do. Why compromise your overall health (especially lungs) when you need them operating at full function now. 

BUT only one person at a time should be allowed in the shop and obviously no testing of juice or mods whatsoever. 

I think Sir Vape has been handling the situation responsibly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (24/3/20)

alex1501 said:


> Necessary or not aside, how exactly is Dischem in Cresta, with all of their employees and 50-150 customers (lot of them sick) at any given moment, safer for me than Vape King Northcliff with 2-3 employees and *maybe* 1-2 customers?
> The same goes for Checkers or Pick n Pay in Cresta with all of the people standing in line and waiting to pay.



Still waiting on clarity on how they are going to control it. But apart from the 'how', the 'who' is more important. For human life, food and medication is important. Vaping like, smoking and drinking is a luxury habit unfortunately.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## alex1501 (24/3/20)

Timwis said:


> I am keeping as quiet as possible, i did write a post but didn't pull the trigger on it for risk of being banned from the forum, @stevie g obviously is just one selfish individual and talking about banning there's a line and if i ran this forum he would be gone, i feel that strongly and it's two threads he's posted his crap on!!!





Who or what gives you right to call for censorship and baning people here?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Room Fogger (24/3/20)

Ok, my 2c worth. Let’s stop attacking each other for a start, opinions differ, and we are each entitled to our own, and I will personally defend even those that I don’t agree with, that is true freedom of speech and what makes this forum so great, we accommodate one and all. We need to stand together.

Should vape shops be allowed to stay open, yep I think so, but with major constraints. You order online, pay online, and collect from the store door as is the case in Canada at this time. Prevents major contact and we can still have our fix of nic to stay stinky free. Think drive through! Minimum staff and hopefully no cross contamination. 

As for couriering stuff, if correct protocols are in place with disinfecting etc can’t see a difference between this and a pharmacist or supermarket delivering meds or groceries to your door, again, distance and disinfect and protect both parties.

I diy so I’ll be fine for a while, may run out of some adv’s but then just vape something else. At this time if I could afford it I would rather have stocked up on budget juice in quantity than my favorite at a higher price, but that’s me, but a lot will disagree that it doesn’t agree with their palate etc .etc.

Difficult one, we want this to stop or slow down spreading, so what are we ALL willing to sacrifice in this time to achieve this. I can live with a simple rice and soya meal, and sure as Hell live with a simpler juice for a while, it’s not forever, it’s just 3 weeks! Hopefully!

To those who don’t agree with me, please feel free to say so, it’s your opinion and you are entitled to it.

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## alex1501 (24/3/20)

Room Fogger said:


> Ok, my 2c worth. Let’s stop attacking each other for a start, opinions differ, and we are each entitled to our own, and I will personally defend even those that I don’t agree with, that is true freedom of speech and what makes this forum so great, we accommodate one and all. We need to stand together.
> 
> Should vape shops be allowed to stay open, yep I think so, but with major constraints. You order online, pay online, and collect from the store door as is the case in Canada at this time. Prevents major contact and we can still have our fix of nic to stay stinky free. Think drive through! Minimum staff and hopefully no cross contamination.
> 
> ...



Nice, but I have to disagree on one point: IMHO with rice, lentils are better than soy.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Timwis (24/3/20)

Room Fogger said:


> Ok, my 2c worth. Let’s stop attacking each other for a start, opinions differ, and we are each entitled to our own, and I will personally defend even those that I don’t agree with, that is true freedom of speech and what makes this forum so great, we accommodate one and all. We need to stand together.
> 
> Should vape shops be allowed to stay open, yep I think so, but with major constraints. You order online, pay online, and collect from the store door as is the case in Canada at this time. Prevents major contact and we can still have our fix of nic to stay stinky free. Think drive through! Minimum staff and hopefully no cross contamination.
> 
> ...


Royal Mail and couriers still operate in UK but parcels are handed over with an outstretched hand wearing disposable gloves and if it needs signing for a picture is taken of you holding the package instead.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (24/3/20)

I can't respond here so please see detailed reasons we have given for vape shops to stay open on this thread:

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/thursday-21-day-lockdown.t65799/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chickenstrip (24/3/20)

I was just at a tobacconist and one customer was discussing with the ladies behind the counter that tobacconists are essentials and will remain open. The customer was fairly confident that they would be open and the lady working there said she was not too sure but she'd discuss it with the store owner.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (24/3/20)

Chickenstrip said:


> I was just at a tobacconist and one customer was discussing with the ladies behind the counter that tobacconists are essentials and will remain open. The customer was fairly confident that they would be open and the lady working their said she was not too sure but she'd discuss it with the store owner.



Could be because of this nonsense that went around on Whatsapp earlier today. 

*please note, this is in NO WAY official, I'm sharing this for information purposes pertaining to the post prior to mine. *

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (24/3/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Could be because of this nonsense that went around on Whatsapp earlier today.
> 
> *please note, this is in NO WAY official, I'm sharing this for information purposes pertaining to the post prior to mine. *
> View attachment 192839


Just got confirmation from our cluster leader that it is indeed Fake.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Hooked (24/3/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Could be because of this nonsense that went around on Whatsapp earlier today.
> 
> *please note, this is in NO WAY official, I'm sharing this for information purposes pertaining to the post prior to mine. *
> View attachment 192839



@Dela Rey Steyn I don't think this is South African. We don't have "value stores" - or do we?

*EDIT: I wrote this before I saw your post confirming that it's fake. *

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HPBotha (26/3/20)

Personally, for economic reasons, I would have wanted couriers to stay open. Then all small businesses selling goods could have stayed open, even restaurants. It is much easier for a company to protect a courier than a whole grocer's compliment of staff interacting with people. We might still see a change in week #3 of the lockdown - but ultimately the lockdown is much more valuable to the well being of South Africa. 

SA is going to learn so much from this lock down, what the nation is capable of, and hopefully learn the value of human life. The inconvenience we experience in the next three weeks will shape our global outlook, and hopefully save lives. So grit your teeth and push through this time people.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Hooked (26/3/20)

HPBotha said:


> Personally, for economic reasons, I would have wanted couriers to stay open. Then all small businesses selling goods could have stayed open, even restaurants. It is much easier for a company to protect a courier than a whole grocer's compliment of staff interacting with people. We might still see a change in week #3 of the lockdown - but ultimately the lockdown is much more valuable to the well being of South Africa.
> 
> SA is going to learn so much from this lock down, what the nation is capable of, and hopefully learn the value of human life. The inconvenience we experience in the next three weeks will shape our global outlook, and hopefully save lives. So grit your teeth and push through this time people.



I also don't see the point of not allowing couriers to operate. It's easy to cover your face when accepting a delivery and to disinfect the parcel before bringing it into the house.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Room Fogger (26/3/20)

I agree with @HPBotha , having the couriers operating as a fleet would have been a lot easier to control and manage than having 300 people in one place wanting a bread in most instances. And this could have helped a lot of businesses that is going to go down because of this. But I also agree that this will teach us a lot on how to or not to do certain things. 

To everyone out there stay safe and stay healthy. Let’s hope we make a dent in this in 21 days, otherwise it’s 42 days, but this one we cannot afford to lose.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Chickenstrip (1/4/20)

stevie g said:


> Load of crap this entire scenario.
> 
> Way to make the sheeples panic.



Is this just your opinion or do you speak for The Vape Guru company as well?


----------

